# HEW Cyclassics



## Alan (29. Juli 2003)

Morgens!

Gibt sich hier jemand die Kugel und dreht auf schmalen Reifen eine mehr oder minder lange Runde um Hamburg? Ich werde mich wohl auf die 120 km begeben. Vielleicht kann man sich nach dem Rennen ja mal irgendwo treffen. Ich würde ja den Stand des Fahrrad- und Outdoorcenter Harburg vorschlagen    

Bis denne

Det


----------



## Mira (29. Juli 2003)

Joo! 
Bin ich froh, mich schon vor Monaten angemeldet zu haben, letztes Jahr konnte man sich ja noch schnell einen Platz ergattern, diesmal anscheinend ja null chance.

Alan, diesmal mußt Du ja nicht herumrätseln, ob ich's bin oder nicht, wenn ich bei Euch vorbei latsch. Würdest mich radtechnisch auch nicht erkennen, da ich diesmal mit dem RR die 33kmh Marke toppen werde, auf den 55km natürlich. 

So denn, ich komm bestimmt mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo gomez (30. Juli 2003)

Du kannst bestimmt immernoch Startplätze in dem Forum der HEW tauschen...
Ich hab mich da um einen gekümmert und hatte plötzlich gleich 2 am Start!  
Auf jeden Fall werde ich die 55km machen. Aber wohl mit MTB und Slicks.
Vielleicht siht man sich ja.


----------



## AWMole (31. Juli 2003)

Tach auch...

ich fahre ebenfalls die 55km mit MTB und Slicks, mal sehen wa dabie rumkommt, beim training musste ich mich schjon totokurbeln mein Kumpel fährt RR. Aber irgendwie komm ich da auch durch...


Vielleicht sieht man sich, hab nen Schwarzes Zaskar und werde wohl mit IBC-Trickot fahren ! Werbung schadet nicht


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (31. Juli 2003)

... schon auf Sonntag. Wollte eigentlich nicht mitfahren, da ich auf der Straße nicht soo gerne unterwegs war, habe aber dann tatsächlich beim HEW-Gewinnspiel einen Startplatz für die 120km gewonnen  
Sonntag bin ich dann zum ersten Mal mit einem extra dafür geliehenen Straßenrenner (Stahlrahmen und Rahmenschaltung, sehr elegant) unterwegs gewesen und war begeistert. Am meisten freue ich mich schon auf die Fahrt über die Köhlbrandbrücke. Ich nehme extra eine Kamera mit, um von da oben Fotos zu machen. 
Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen bezgl. der vielen Leute im Rennen? Kann man sich an Gruppen anhängen? Ist viel stop-and-go dabei?

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Hellfish (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> Morgens!
> 
> Gibt sich hier jemand die Kugel und dreht auf schmalen Reifen eine mehr oder minder lange Runde um Hamburg? Ich werde mich wohl auf die 120 km begeben.


Ich halte es so ziemlich genau wie Fritz Bodosondo (120 km, Stahlrahmen, Rahmenschaltung, Freude auf Köhlbrandbrücke, Kamera)! 
Meine Startunterlagen hole ich mir erst am Samstag ab, und reise dann am Sonntag in aller Frühe an.



> Vielleicht kann man sich nach dem Rennen ja mal irgendwo treffen. Ich würde ja den Stand des Fahrrad- und Outdoorcenter Harburg vorschlagen


Im Prinzip gerne. Wo ist das?



Wisst ihr schon, in welchem Startblock ihr startet?


----------



## Alan (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellfish _
> *Im Prinzip gerne. Wo ist das? *



Der Stand ist auf dem Plan des Cyclepark auf dem Rathausmarkt als F & O Center markiert. Ich werde wahrscheinlich Freitag am späten Nachmittag dort aufschlagen und auch am Samstagnachmittag dort sein. 







Vielleicht bis dahin

D


----------



## Rabbit (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Der Stand ist auf dem Plan des Cyclepark auf dem Rathausmarkt als F & O Center markiert.*


Ahh, ich sehe schon, mal "wieder" direkt neben einem Catering Bereich. Wenn das man kein Grund zum vorbeischauen ist  

Vielleicht schau ich mit meinem Sohn auch mal vorbei.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Mira (1. August 2003)

Fritz Bodosondo, ich kann nur was zur 55er sagen. Da geht echt die Luzie ab, tempomäßig mein ich. Habe letztes Mal auch zwei mit MTB getroffen, die auch zum ersten Mal fuhren und meinten sie seien so einigermaßen fit, die waren doch genauso erstaunt wie ich über das hohe Tempo. Aber ich denke, das wird auf der längeren Strecke sicherlich noch etwas anders sein, je kürzer das Rennen, desto höher bekanntlich das Tempo. Außerdem ist es so, daß die Cyclassics der Höhepunkt der RTF FahrerInnen ist, deshalb wohl auch das Tempo. Als Beispiel wurden die 55 bei den Männern in 1:18 Std bestritten, also gibt Gummi!!
Kein Stop and Go also. Unfälle hab ich letztes Jahr keine mitbekommen.


----------



## Alan (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Ahh, ich sehe schon, mal "wieder" direkt neben einem Catering Bereich. *



Platzierung wie immer - nur nicht zu weit weg von der nächsten Bier- und Würstchenbude. Wobei es die letzten Male immer ein China-Nudel-Reis-Sonstwas-Mann war. Aber auch durchaus ungenießbar, also das richtige für eine ordentliche Messe und die perfekte Vorbereitung auf die kleine Radelei am Sonntag. ;-))

Bis denne

D


----------



## Mira (1. August 2003)

33er kmh Marke toppen - was hab ich den da gelabert, liegt daran, wenn man den Tacho nicht richtig bedienen kann... na also dann hätt ich ja 2 1/2 Std gebraucht, ok, ich mein die 38er Marke, dann wär ich nämlich schon unter den ersten 50, man merkt's - bin schon leicht aufgeregt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo gomez (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *33er kmh Marke toppen - dann hätt ich ja 2 1/2 Std gebraucht*



*leichtverwirrt*
Das wären dann ja 33x2,5=82,5km...
Welche Runde bist Du denn dann gefahren???


----------



## AWMole (1. August 2003)

Ich denk die 55 Km oder Mira ??


----------



## Mira (1. August 2003)

Mein Tacho sagte damals 27kmh Schnitt, also über 2 Std., hatte ihn halt nicht richtig eingestellt (vorhin erst bemerkt, das da wohl was nicht stimmen kann), bin aber einen 34,8 Schnitt gefahren - also daher... ja immer noch die 55...


----------



## norinofu (1. August 2003)

115 oder 170 - das hängt davon ab, ob ich schnell genug trinken kann  

Moin zusammen!
Bin letzte Woche mal mei nem Kumpel 100km bei knapp 30°C auf der Straße gefahren: "Flottenverbrauch 2l auf 80km (dann war die Trinkblase alle).   

Die letzten 20km waren echt ´ne heftige Erfahrung.
Wer kommt denn zum Pasta-Essen am Samstag??
Ich werd so ca. 19:00h zum Spachteln anstehen. Ein paar aus dem Forum kennen mich ja schon (gell Harry), vielleicht trifft man sich ja zufällig.

Am Sonntag bin ich übrigens mit einer Gruppe von 7 Leuten unterwegs - Hahnenkamm Neon-Pink auf dem Helm!
   

Ansonsten allen viel Spass!
Ralf

PS: Allen 55km-Fahrern: Das Schlimmst sind plötzliche oder nervöse Manöver. Ich bin das eine Jahr bei so einer Geschichte sehr knapp einem Massensturz entkommen!


----------



## Alan (1. August 2003)

Morgens, 

gütigste Güte, war das ein ruhiger früher Abend. Ich bitte doch morgen um mehr Beteiligung auf dem Rathausmarkt. Bin dort heute gegen 1800 an unserem Stand aufgeschlagen. War das laaaangweilig. Daher bitte ich um reichlich Besuch morgen ab ca. 17:30 Uhr. Büddde! Auch Mira darf mal kurz anhalten und Guten Tag sagen.     
Sonntag werde ich übrigens aus Block C auf die 120 km starten. Steht sonst noch jemand in dieser Richtung? Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich das mit dem Trinken regeln soll. Auf meiner letzen 120 km Tour bei diesen Temperaturen hab ich 8 große Trinkflaschen verbraucht...

Vielleicht sieht sich salzverkrustet und mehr oder minder dezent vor sich hermüffelnd am Sonntagmittag.

Bei der Pastaparty werde ich wohl erst nach 2000 aufschlagen, die Messe geht ja bis dahin. Hoffentlich gibt's dann noch was. Seid also nicht zu verfressen!!!!!!!!

Bis denne - und viel Erfolg und keine Stürze!

Saludos


Det


----------



## Hellfish (2. August 2003)

So, ich stürze mich gleich ins Auto und dann in den Stau, um mir in Hamburg meine Startsachen abzuholen. Hoffentlich komme ich gut durch. 

BTW: Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich morgen am besen anreise und wo ich das Auto kostengünstig abstellen kann? Ich komme mir dem Auto aus Richtung Norden.

Haut rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellfish _
> *BTW: Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich morgen am besen anreise und wo ich das Auto kostengünstig abstellen kann? Ich komme mir dem Auto aus Richtung Norden.
> *



Moin,
Ich wohne in der Hagenbeckstrasse (südich vom Zoo, über Ausfahrt Stellingen, A7). Hier gibt es reichlich Parkplätze. Mit dem Rad in die Stadt braust du dann noch ca. 10-12min. Macht aber schon Spass die Sternfahrt nach HH rein. Die Stadt ist dann schon ab hier im Ausnahmeszustand  

Das sind von hier auch nur ein paar Meter bis zur U-Bahn Lutterothstrasse (U2), die direkt bis zum Jungfernstieg fährt (für den Rückweg evtl.)

Ralf


----------



## Rabbit (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Daher bitte ich um reichlich Besuch morgen ab ca. 17:30 Uhr. Büddde! Auch Mira darf mal kurz anhalten und Guten Tag sagen.*


Ich habe mit meinem Sohn heute gegen ca. 15:00 Uhr den Jungfernstieg (Alsteranlegerseite) vom U-Bahnhof aus betreten und eine junge Frau sprach mich auf der Rolltreppe von hinten an, es war Mira 
Bei der Dirt-Jump-Line von CNC haben mich dann noch Beppo und Steffi angesprochen. Die wollten alle (ausser Steffi) ihre Startnummern abholen.

Die Show an der Dirt-Jump Bahn war dann auch wieder genial. Nachdem einige Akteure dort richtig fette Sachen gesprungen sind tauchte unser "Stylegott" himself (evil_rider) auf der Bildfläche auf. Den ersten Sprung hat er gerade noch so gestanden und gegen 15:30 Uhr hat's ihn dann geschmissen 
Komisch auch, daß ich allen anderen Akteuren einen gewissen "Style" zusprechen würde, nur eben nicht Evil 
Und richtig bescheuert sieht es aus, wenn man unter dem Helm ein Basecap trägt, wo ist da der Style. Sorry, aber ich fand, das sah eher behindert aus! Soviel nur dazu!

@Det: Habe bei euch vorbeigeschaut, Du warst aber nicht da. Und gegen 17:30 Uhr saß ich mit meinem Lütten bereits wieder im Zug nach Ahrensburg. Schließlich brauch der noch sein Abendbrot und fällt dann gegen 19:00 Uhr in sein Bettchen.

BTW: Ausser mir habe ich niemanden entdeckt, der noch ein IBC-Trikot trug 

Allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg morgen bei euren gewählten (Tor-)Touren


----------



## Hellfish (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *
> Moin,
> Ich wohne in der Hagenbeckstrasse (südich vom Zoo, über Ausfahrt Stellingen, A7). Hier gibt es reichlich Parkplätze. Mit dem Rad in die Stadt braust du dann noch ca. 10-12min. Macht aber schon Spass die Sternfahrt nach HH rein. Die Stadt ist dann schon ab hier im Ausnahmeszustand
> Ralf *


Ich habe das Auto sowohl am Samstag als auch am Sonntag total genial parken können. Zwischen dem alten Fischmarkt und einer Straße mit dem ulkigen Namen Kattrepel oder so waren noch massig freie Parkplätze vorhanden.


----------



## norinofu (6. August 2003)

Moin,
ich hoffe, ihr könnt alle wieder normal laufen.
Für mich war das das erste und letzte Mal die170er Runde. Bin auf den letzten 55km total eingebrochen trotz mäßgem Anfang. 

Aber mit nem 35er Schnitt ohne Platten und Unfall (da gabs ja reichlich von) bin ich doch ganz zufrieden.
Jetzt werde ich der Straße auch wieder den Rücken kehren und mich wieder mehr in den HaBes rumtreiben - vielleicht auch schon heute Abend an der KH. 
Muss nämlich für meinen Alpencross was tun    

Da hätte ich auch Gleich ´ne Frage an ggf. erfahrene A-Cross-Hasen:
Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit der Mineralstoffversorgung mittels Präparaten.
Ich vermute, dass 7 Etappen den Körper doch ziemlich auszehren und die grosse Portion Nudeln am Abend und ein paar PowerBars tagsüber nicht unbedingt ausreichen.
Besten dank für eure (ernstgemeinten  ) Tips


----------



## Smash (6. August 2003)

Hi,
War letztes Jahr in 7 Tagesetappen über die Alpen gefahren (Oberstdorf -> Cannero am Lago Maggiore, 470km/14000hm). Zur Versorgung kann ich Dir empfehlen normal und gut zu essen (2x warm + Frühstück + Kuchen + Riegel). Also an jeder möglichen Stätte haben wir was gefuttert. Trinken (Wasser) gibt es in den Alpen reichlich. Eine Pulle (0,75l) am Rad reicht aus. Zusatz- oder Aufbaupräparate haben wir nicht mitgenommen und ich halte das für absolut überflüssig. Du fährst ja kein Rennen und Zeit für Pausen und Geniessen sollte man sich gönnen. Da regenerierst Du automatisch ein wenig und schöpfst Kraft für den nächsten Anstieg. Konditionell stellt ein Alpen X zwar eine Herausforderung dar, ist aber für jeden 'Normal-Sportler' gut zu schaffen, zumal Du 170km im Rennen gefahren bist und Deine Fitness bewiesen hast.

Viel Spaß beim Alpen X...

Gruß, Smash


----------



## norinofu (6. August 2003)

Hallo Smash,
das beruhigt doch wieder.
Man macht sich wohl doch nur verrückt wegen der Versorgung.
Mit nem guten Mix und von allem etwas mehr ist die Sache dann wohl zu schaffen...

Danke


----------



## evil_rider (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Ich habe mit meinem Sohn heute gegen ca. 15:00 Uhr den Jungfernstieg (Alsteranlegerseite) vom U-Bahnhof aus betreten und eine junge Frau sprach mich auf der Rolltreppe von hinten an, es war Mira
> Bei der Dirt-Jump-Line von CNC haben mich dann noch Beppo und Steffi angesprochen. Die wollten alle (ausser Steffi) ihre Startnummern abholen.
> ...


`

der einzige was behindert aussah dein geiles shirt wo ich und kollegas sich schön drüber amüsiert haben 

und zum thema style mr. unwissend und "ich rede sachen wovon ich ahnung habe wie nen fisch von der wüste":


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. August 2003)

Wer ist der Pansen auf obigen Fotos ??


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *`
> 
> der einzige was behindert aussah dein geiles shirt wo ich und kollegas sich schön drüber amüsiert haben
> ...


----------

